# MSDS for KH2PO4 & KNO3



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm no chemist (it's just a stroke of luck, I'm not a plant). But I just purchased the dry chemicals for dosing (KNO3 and KH2PO4). It's doubtful this stuff is locked away in your safe (since you are using it everyday). It also struck me as to how much this stuff looks like salt or sugar to the little ones that run around the house....so I thought I'd better look these things up.

http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Potassium_nitrate-9927232

http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Potassium_phosphate_monobasic-9927235

http://www.sciencelab.com/msdsList.php

I gather that while it is not extremely toxic, it's probably not a good idea to bath in them either. :bathbaby:


----------

